# are you a lobster person? or unlobster person?



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

its time to take sides...


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

I guess these are the withdrawl threads from cipralex :int mobydyack!


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

funkypresident said:


> I guess these are the withdrawl threads from cipralex :int


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH LMA O MAL LASDKFJASDKL;FJASDKL;FJL;ASDJFKL;SDJFL;ASDJFL;ASDK LMAO LMAO HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA HOMG....
OMG....


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

I have a high concern that nobody will respond or be scared away by this thread. More likely, i think those votes will stay at 0% each :troll

:lol Someone loves their lobsters! :shock


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

yes, yes...I feel the love... opcorn


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

what is RIP ODB?

am i square for not knowing?


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

roswell said:


> what is RIP ODB?
> 
> am i square for not knowing?


You certainly are. 
I am definately a lobster person.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

i suspicioned as much.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

uke


----------



## JDWorm (Mar 18, 2004)

I just licked a lobster.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I love lobsters. They are absolutely delicious.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

Becky said:


> I only tried lobster once and didn't much care for it


:ditto


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No comment.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I think I have had one bite of Lobster in my entire life, and I didn't like it...
And the butter thing turns me off...I generally don't like seafood...


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Never tried it, and I don't want to.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I prefer the tail of a lobster.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I love lobster.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

hahahha "RIP ODB", i'm listening to Wu-Tang right now.

And, yeah, lobster person.


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

nothing_to_fear said:


> hahahha "RIP ODB", i'm listening to Wu-Tang right now.
> 
> And, yeah, lobster person.


YES YES FOR, OBD WAS A LOBSTER LOVER ASWELL! LISTEN TO HIS SONGS READ BETWEEN THE LINES :banana


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

sparklies said:


> I can't believe there is someone here that loves lobsters as much as me, it's freakin' surreal. Then again I'm a bit wierd.


you like lobsters too huh? this is trippin me out!!!! I thought I was so strange...for loving them...tell me, what do you like about them...like, I just want to know in detail if you don't mind... :thanks


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm very square therefore I didn't understand some of the vote options, so I limited myself to lobster/no lobster.

I tried lobster once, in Boston, at a place called Legal Seafood (or something with a similar name). The lobster was very expensive (I didn't pay - the company picked up the tab!) and very messy, but I thought it was very tasty.


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

i think people are forgetting the whole point of this post its not about how u love to "eat" lobsters but how much u love them and respect them as creatures of the earth! god bless lobsters...oh how I love you...(goes to the redlobster site and gots kind of hot) :love


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I like the smell of crabs.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

I like lobsters with butter and garlic chilli...yum yum!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Not a lobster person, looks like an insect to me and don't like the flavor or butter.


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

I've never tried it, but I really, really, really want to, so I'll call myself a lobster person!


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow, old thread. I like lobster.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I was a lobster in a previous life.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I can't stand lobsters... they're a bunch of _shellfish_ *******s if you ask me.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

After many years of suspicion I decided to just eat tons of shellfish and see if I ended up in the ER. I should learn to listen to my instincts and not insist on experimenting on myself. At least all the medication to counter act it plus some pain killers had me high for the rest of the night.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

never had lobster and prob never will :S 

+1 to Ol dirty tho. ^_^


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Woah, I kind of love the OP for making such a random thread and uh, this is old so I can say that. Anywho, I voted unlobster cause bleh...lobster.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

No, my genetic code contains no traces of Crustacean mutation. Those wicked Lobster People with their clawed hands and probing antennae. All conspiring to melt the polar ice caps in order to drown out the human species and to transform the Earth into a watery, marine graveyard. They are to blame for global warming! I say we boil them all and serve them with melted butter! :bat


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Nope. And I always wonder who buys a lobster in central Michigan or Ohio that they need lots of them in a water tank?


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Aww, for a second I thought that aka dru was back. I miss hearing about his lobster obsession.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Lobster is AWESOME!!!

So is crab. :yes


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Lobsters look like giant bugs. I don't eat bugs (if I can help it). Eating anything that even looks like a bug is just going to make me sit there and wonder why I'm eating something that looks exactly like a giant bug.

It's not gonna happen.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I am an unshrimp person.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Lol Myspace


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I love lobster, and it's actually quite affordable here.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I hate lobster. I'm not a true New Englander lol


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Never had lobster before and probably never will... so unlobster here~ xD


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I've never had lobster. I'm allergic to catfish so I avoid all seafood. I eat lobsters a lot on Runescape though, if that counts.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm a shape shifting lizard from Alpha Centauri sent to prepare for the enslavement of Humans duh.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Neither.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I've never tried it, but I've always wanted to. I like seafood.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I enjoy lobster.


----------

